# What is your favorite moment from the console hacking scene?



## Dr. Dew (Jan 22, 2019)

I got in to homebrew back in the day of dark alexs psp cfw. My favorite time in hacking history was during the 3ds 9.2 exploit.


----------



## Coolsonickirby (Jan 22, 2019)

The Wii U Brazilian method. I remember all the speculation going around about how it works til everyone found out it was 2(or 1?) bytes that needed to be changed.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 22, 2019)

Probably when I heard of Bleem!.....back when EGM was a household name.

After that, Dreamcast rips. That was a good time to be old enough to play, but young enough to enjoy playing.

3DS will probably be the most prolific console for hacking, ever, seeing as most members of 'temp have roughly $2,000 worth of pirated games.

That one member, Chory probably has $9,001 in Sonic games....but probably 200+ copies of Sonic '06.


----------



## bowlofspiders (Jan 22, 2019)

Not sure if this really applies, but the Geohot Sony rap has really stuck with me.


----------



## Shadowfied (Jan 22, 2019)

BowlOfSpiders said:


> Not sure if this really applies, but the Geohot Sony rap has really stuck with me.



Holy shit how did I miss this? That's pretty damn good tbh


----------



## Searinox (Jan 22, 2019)

I'll have to be unconventional and pick the Govanify leak that ended up inadvertently putting hombrew and CFW dev tools for the 3DS into ppl's hands and forcing Gateway to allow homebrew on their card. I find it hilarious that such a milestone in the scene was achieved not through some technical breakthrough, but through a trainwreck of an idiotic scandal.


----------



## mike087 (Jan 22, 2019)

Wii u brazilian method of course!


----------



## cdcrossy (Jan 22, 2019)

modding my first playstation them 12c508 chip mods


----------



## kuwanger (Jan 22, 2019)

The cat and mouse game that was the 3ds 9.2+ exploit until Nintendo finally patched everything properly...and then we got ntrboot because Nintendo built it in.  A lot of the other hacks are probably more interesting, especially from a technical perspective--the Vita seems like quite a crazy system to hack--, but the actual progress was done a lot less in public so a lot less in a way that you could follow.  At least, that's what I witnessed of it.


----------



## lordelan (Jan 22, 2019)

I remember the day Loadiine for the Wii U came out and we needed to be on 5.3.2 so I shot a used Wii U (still in pretty good condition luckily) on eBay and bought Splatoon to update to that firmware.
Also I bought Sm4sh the month after to have higher compatibility in Loadiine.

The next big thing (it seemed like we've waited centuries for that to happen) was when RetroArch finally came to the Wii U. It was very unstable in the beginning but has matured to a very good port nowadays.

My final biggest console hacking moment was when shortly after plutoo, derrek and naehrwert showed at the 34c3 that they were able to conquer the Switch's security, a video of _some kind of a_ RetroArch port appeared on YouTube:



That fulfilled my deepest wish since the announcement video of the Switch. As a big lover of retro games, that time around I used to play a lot of retro games on the Wii U and while the Switch was revealed and I realised, what it was (technically the Wii U gamepad but hosting the whole console so it's *really* portable), my only thought was:
I need that console and god please, let it be hackable and make a RetroArch port happen.

I was even playing Chrono Trigger (once again) that time so that YouTube video was like a "There you go, mate" from god himself (still don't believe in him but back then I did for at least that day ).

And please don't tell me I could have bought a controller grip for my Smartphone for having RetroArch on the go there.
As much as I enjoy playing retro games, I'll take the Switch games as well.  Spent countless hours in Breath of the Wild and Diablo III.

Edit: Can't end this post without saying thank you to @m4xw for all he has done. RetroArch is pure joy on the Switch these days.


----------



## RCP90totheface (Jan 22, 2019)

First Xecuter chip coming out for the OG Xbox.  Man, when I got that mother booting into EvoX and a 120GB HD installed - Snes, Genesis and Mame emulators all working like a dream within months, media players...I'd never seen anything like it.  Some of my mates damn near shat their pants when they saw I had like 3000 arcade games on a home console


----------



## YugamiSekai (Jan 22, 2019)

My favorite moment was everyone waiting for the Wii U's IOSU exploit, and the whole Hykem drama, but b9s being announced was a very close second


----------



## Catastrophic (Jan 22, 2019)

When DIOS MIOS added USB loading support after years of people saying it couldn't be done. That was cash.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 22, 2019)

The famous NES 52 in 1 game cartridges (as well as the 128 in 1 GameBoy one). Later the Utopia Bootdisc for sure.


----------



## lordelan (Jan 22, 2019)

kprovost7314 said:


> Hykem


Long time since I've read that name the last time lol. That was some real drama and FBI raiding his house black stories back then. Kind of miss those days haha.


----------



## Chary (Jan 22, 2019)

The first major PSP exploit being released, probably. That, or if it counts, the Supercard DSTWO launching.


----------



## ShonenJump (Jan 22, 2019)

Wii letterbomb release


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 22, 2019)

I will go with something a bit more subtle, and that did not actually bother me.

The early hacks for a new revision of xbox 360 drive* were made out to be super hard and would be a charged service (just a small one) on a website to decrypt the dump to get the keys or something.

Someone else comes along says "nah" just before said charging stuff kicks off and releases a tiny little tool to do it which probably ran and finished in less time than it took to double click it.

Names and timeframes escape me right now (think it was liteon 8 series).

No particular reason for that one other than I like to see the proverbial rug pulled out from people from time to time.

*for the unaware then the 360's DVD drives did authentication of the disc and had a writeable firmware on it, mostly worked just fine online as well (about once a year they would issue a banwave). This meant the main hack for most of the scene was to flash the drive and burn dual layer discs.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 23, 2019)

When the Twilight Hack came out in 2008. I was just getting into Homebrew and console hacking and such, but kind of lost interest when I saw Wii stuff required modchips. Just a few months later, and poof, Wii hacks available using a widely available, popular game came out and poof, the Wii scene started. 

When the Acekard 2i came out as well, was one of the first DSi compatible flashcards which was pretty neat back in the day.


----------



## Seliph (Jan 23, 2019)

BowlOfSpiders said:


> Not sure if this really applies, but the Geohot Sony rap has really stuck with me.



Thought that was gonna be really cringey but it was a banger


----------



## mattytrog (Jan 26, 2019)

PS3. 3.55 Kmeaw without a dongle.

Close second... Wii Twilight hack


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 26, 2019)

Hello.

This is difficult for me because in 2015 i had a couple of first "hacking" Moments and they are all great:

- Gamecube SD Media Launcher / Swiss
- XBOX / Splinter Cell 
- Wii Letterbomb
- Playstation 2 FMCB

The favorite Moment of this:

ALL FOUR.


----------



## pasc (Jan 26, 2019)

When DS Hombrew became a thing.

Flashme was also a big deal. Good times.


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Jan 26, 2019)

back in the early 90's, some guy showing me a demo of a MGH for the snes, of course I bought  it


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Jan 26, 2019)

Honestly, all the craziness in the latter half of the 3DS and Wii U scene really was a wild ride. The cat-and-mouse games with Ninty, all the drama over Wii U methods being released, the Brazillian method, A9LH, B9S... So many awesome releases and so much happening. It was really a lot of fun to be part of this community back then, still is


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jan 27, 2019)

Dr. Dew said:


> What is your favorite moment from the console hacking scene?


 The part where the console got hacked.


----------



## Stwert (Jan 27, 2019)

Not a console obviously, but back when all we needed was a tape-to-tape recorder to copy games. Man, life was simple in the olden days


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 27, 2019)

When the R4 got 100% download play compatibility.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jan 27, 2019)

When I first entered it with my ps2 and the DMS3+. I read about emulators in some game magazine (I think it was gameinformer). Then I started reading about hacking my ps2. I found a seller that sold premoded systems. I gave my normal ps2 to my sister and bought a ps2 with the DMS3+. I still play my ps2 now and again. 

Shortly after that, I found flashcarts. I quickly got an ezflashIII for my GBAsp. 

Fun times.


----------



## Plstic (Jan 27, 2019)

When freemcboot came out.


----------



## orangy57 (Jan 27, 2019)

The smash stack exploit for the Wii


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 27, 2019)

Memoir said:


> When the R4 got 100% download play compatibility.


You were one of the people that cared about that? I always wrote it off as one of those things people complained about as there was essentially nothing else to complain about/differentiate things from other devices.



Stwert said:


> Not a console obviously, but back when all we needed was a tape-to-tape recorder to copy games. Man, life was simple in the olden days


What is the third word in paragraph 3 of page 35?


----------



## Volcano_master (Jan 27, 2019)

The Xbox 360 drive mod. That was a beauty, to play games days, weeks even months before release was a great thing, not to mention the process of having to burn the game it made it feel more real. Nowadays you can download the game and place inside your device and play it, from my point of view that feels less satisfying because there isn't a physical copy, something you can touch and feel in your hands makes the experience much more... like buying a real game


----------



## gman666 (Jan 27, 2019)

Holy hell! I need to bookmark this cause there were way too many great moments in hacking history. It makes me feel really old. I'd say my favorite moment was the rise of the r4 cards in the DS scene. Definitely, my favorite venture into console modding. I still remember playing all the homebrew Zelda games and even the 2d Smash Bros on DS. I'd also buy r4 cards for $7 a pop and sell them for $20 at school (not preloaded or anything).


----------



## emmanu888 (Jan 28, 2019)

The teasing of Nintendont back when trying to run GC games in Wii mode usually broke the audio in game


----------



## PalindromicBreadLoaf (Jan 28, 2019)

When the 3ds got the(at the time seedminer exploit). Remember doing it about 5 days after release, and let my computer with a GTX 1080 do it's thing for about 2 hours. Now it only takes about 1 second to brute force the movable.sed file. Man, was that an adrenaline rush when I saw the SafeB9S installer appear on my screen.


----------



## Ryccardo (Jan 28, 2019)

The original R4 (well, the non-springloaded variant), how it was widely available in electronic fairs (still have the receipt from 2008 - nowadays barely 1 seller out of ~80 has flashcards and it's invariably an r4isdhc.com), the loads of then-original-and-useful homebrews like DS-Mail and DSOrganize, and R4YSAuto having me "understand" Japanese in order to download YSMenu off Yasu's website

and, of course, playing that on the beach in turns with my friends, all crowded around the screens!


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 28, 2019)

emmanu888 said:


> The teasing of Nintendont back when trying to run GC games in Wii mode usually broke the audio in game


Nintendont was amazing. That was actually what convinced me to make an account back in 2014.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 28, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> Nintendont was amazing. That was actually what convinced me to make an account back in 2014.



The main reason for me to get into Wii/Softmod matter.


----------



## PagaN (Jan 28, 2019)

one year waiting xbox360 cfw LT 2.0 from c4eva


----------



## RattletraPM (Jan 28, 2019)

There are some very good ones in this thread but I'll have to go with the entire Dreamcast scene.
The discovery of the MIL-CD entrypoint which kickstarted it all, the release of the first Utopia Bootdisk and Action Replay/GameShark CDX, both of which later on became obsolete when used to boot backups & homebrew by selfbooting disks, the rise of brilliant homebrew apps like DreamShell and awesome hardware hacks like the SD adapter...

Taken by itself, it might seem like any other hacking scene where the line between homebrew and piracy is very blurred. However, what's so mind-blowing to me is that the exact same thing which many say killed the Dreamcast has allowed it to survive much past its discontinuation date. Think about it: a console that got released worldwide around 20 years ago is still getting homebrew and commercial indie releases to this very day _and we're talking about something that was considered a big commercial failure._


----------



## Technicmaster0 (Jan 28, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> You were one of the people that cared about that? I always wrote it off as one of those things people complained about as there was essentially nothing else to complain about/differentiate things from other devices.


That's probably an age thing. It was common for me (and others probably as well) to meet with friends and play download play games - especially since games were expensive from our perspective and you only needed one.

My best moment of the hacking scene was probably when the DSi FINALLY got a CFW and a free entry point that works on the latest version (ugopwn).


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 28, 2019)

Technicmaster0 said:


> That's probably an age thing. It was common for me (and others probably as well) to meet with friends and play download play games - especially since games were expensive from our perspective and you only needed one.


I get that much but flash carts had rates of spread that the average plague would be impressed by, with costs dropping through the floor compared to the GBA and drag and drop being the order of the day, especially if we are talking about the R4 era.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 28, 2019)

Probably the same reason I joined. Wjem I discovered that I could use my DS to be my gaming device, mp3 player _*AND *_play movies??? That was more than anything other than video ipods could do at the time, and for a fraction of the price. That little R4 was my best friend for a long time.


----------



## Issac (Jan 28, 2019)

The floppy disk backup attachment for the SNES. Super UFO or whatever it was called... It was so exciting going over to a friend who had that and play all these mystical games I never heard of before... (that's how I was introduced to ActRaiser for example).


----------



## leon315 (Jan 28, 2019)

BowlOfSpiders said:


> Not sure if this really applies, but the Geohot Sony rap has really stuck with me.



this guy has more talent than Justin bieber tho! xD

That guys was a legend, too bad he had to sign an agreement to not touch any Sony's consoles anymore, otherwise they would send him to jail...We probably could get ps4 jailbreak much earlier!


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Jan 28, 2019)

Issac said:


> The floppy disk backup attachment for the SNES. Super UFO or whatever it was called... It was so exciting going over to a friend who had that and play all these mystical games I never heard of before... (that's how I was introduced to ActRaiser for example).



there were 3 devices that used floppy disks, thou i think the UFO  didn't use a floppy drive but a sd card?
MGH -  mutli game hunter - worked on megadrive and snes
SWC  - super wild card - snes only
game doctor - snes only

I use to have 100s of floppy disks then one day someone released SNES EXPRESS, nearly every Snes game that had been published on 1 cd


----------



## Issac (Jan 28, 2019)

JoeBloggs777 said:


> there were 3 devices that used floppy disks, thou i think the UFO  didn't use a floppy drive but a sd card?
> MGH -  mutli game hunter - worked on megadrive and snes
> SWC  - super wild card - snes only
> game doctor - snes only
> ...


I googled and it was the Super UFO Drive Pro 6 Hyper Edition from 1993  (SD cards came in 2000)
The memories of loading the games for several minutes :3 aww i miss it


----------



## Dust2dust (Jan 28, 2019)

Stwert said:


> Not a console obviously, but back when all we needed was a tape-to-tape recorder to copy games. Man, life was simple in the olden days


Yep, and then when you tried to load the backup tape, the computer gave you an error message at 94%. 30 minutes of your life gone forever!  But still good old days, I miss that era.


----------



## gman666 (Jan 28, 2019)

I felt like a wizard turning my PSP battery into a Pandora Battery. Cut the copper trace and tape it back up.. Install cfw and turn back into normal battery using a pencil to draw out the trace again. Really fun times!


----------



## Stwert (Jan 28, 2019)

Dust2dust said:


> Yep, and then when you tried to load the backup tape, the computer gave you an error message at 94%. 30 minutes of your life gone forever!  But still good old days, I miss that era.



Speccy was the worst. Even an original tape was hit or miss at times. And if you farted anywhere near it, no chance of it loading


----------



## mrdude (Jan 28, 2019)

cdcrossy said:


> modding my first playstation them 12c508 chip mods



Same here, those chips were also used for hacking O2 mobile phones and cable TV boxes, I used to buy them buy the hundreds :-). Also that time was when I bought my first CD burner x1 speed and converted it to x2 speed.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jan 28, 2019)

Probably when I successfully repaired my own huge mistake on my SuFami Jr. 

Pics/details  *HERE* .


Also, every time I turn on my Saturn, since that was my first modchip install, in 1999, and it's still going strong.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 31, 2019)

Catastrophic said:


> When DIOS MIOS added USB loading support after years of people saying it couldn't be done. That was cash.


There was also the GBA emulator for the DSi which many claimed to be impossible. All because some shitty flash cart which didn't even support ROM loading had a built-in CPU.


----------



## ELY_M (Feb 2, 2019)

everything.  hacking and homebrew on my switch is my favorite things now.  3ds hacking and homebrew is my favorite too.  
I started with nes and game genie.  I made flying glitchy mario on super mario bros 3.


----------



## Flame (Feb 3, 2019)

DS Flashcart wars. good times.

me and @Lilith Valentine representing M3 crew gang click.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 3, 2019)

Flame said:


> DS Flashcart wars. good times.
> 
> me and @Lilith Valentine representing M3 crew gang click.


M3 represent!


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 3, 2019)

Flame said:


> DS Flashcart wars. good times.
> 
> me and @Lilith Valentine representing M3 crew gang click.



If I coloured my R4 in with pencil can I join?


----------



## JaapDaniels (Feb 3, 2019)

the snes super wildcard we used to have (it  died a few years back, never really tried to repair it)... so many fun years!


----------



## I_AM_L_FORCE (Feb 3, 2019)

Would've had to be when the 3ds downgrade to 9.2 and subsequent A9LH release came out. Putting my new3ds on 2.1 was so nerve wracking


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 3, 2019)

kongsnutz + New Super Mario Bros. Wii



Catastrophic said:


> When DIOS MIOS added USB loading support after years of people saying it couldn't be done. That was cash.



nds bootstrap after years of people saying it couldn't be done.


----------



## chocoboss (Feb 3, 2019)

PSP 1.50 + DevHoock made the history


----------



## Viri (Feb 3, 2019)

That time Hillary Clinton and Donald Trump leaked a bunch of Wii-U hacks, after the scene was hoarding them.


----------



## GamingAori (Feb 3, 2019)

There were a lot of nice things in the past few years. My first thing I did was getting a DSTWO and it was awesome. Playing all ds games and even emulators on a ds with one single card? That was crazy for me back then. Or how I modded my wii and was scared that I brick it, which I did not obviously. Ctgp Revolution and newer super mario bros wii were and are crazy or the donkey kong country returns classic controller cheat. I loved it. But yeah also getting my gateway was awesome. Playing 3ds backups? That was crazy for me back then, I played sm4sh on Japanese for some time. I also love the switch scene. It's really difficult for me to say what was my favorite moment I think I would say DStwo, just because it started with it for me.


----------



## fiis (Feb 9, 2019)

WHen they jailbroke the PS3 and CFW was a thing, it was rather awesome to fuck around with cheats and stuff


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 18, 2019)

when datel made the service (jigkick) battery tool  and sold it on their site for the psp i actually bought one misplaced it though


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 18, 2019)

To me, it depends on how you define "moment".

That whole "you won't ever be able to play gamecube games from hard disk AND have streaming audio because <insert complicated speech" thing...and then having 2 different loaders being developed that could (DIOS MIOS was the more popular one because it was open source). That was my greatest time period, even though it took some months to get all the quirks out.

The actual "moment": letterbomb. Nintendo released a wii upgrade that blocked hacks...and it took at most two days for the community (team tweezers, iirc :unsure) to come up with a new hack that not only worked around this but contained improvements over their previous method as well.


----------



## SG854 (Feb 18, 2019)

PS3 higher firmwares being hacked. 4.82 I think it was.



Viri said:


> That time Hillary Clinton and Donald Trump leaked a bunch of Wii-U hacks, after the scene was hoarding them.


Oh ya that one was a good one. Mostly because the names.


----------



## xbmcuser (Jun 12, 2019)

original XBMC  (now known as KODI) on the original xbox.
checkout my username

N64 Dr 64, waiting for games to download on dialup modem (Banjo Kazooie a week before release had it running after 8 hours of downloading. used to cost 1p/minute and no one else could use the phone)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 13, 2019)

Hello.

The last moment was on 27th of May 2019 - *Memory pit* on Nintendo DSi.
https://gbatemp.net/threads/memory-pit-a-new-dsi-exploit-for-dsi-camera.539432/


It is always an "honor" to be there at such specific moments.

Thank you to the great people (in this special case *@shutterbug2000* ) for this moment.


----------



## tfocosta (Jul 5, 2020)

When I installed a CFW on my Sony PSP for the first time (about 14 years ago)! It was so cool, as there were plenty of games I really wanted to play and they were very expensive for a 15-year-old unemployed kid like me at the time. 

Of course hacking my 3DS was also a great achievement, even though I've only done it 9 years after I've bought it (not long ago).


----------



## nashismo (Jul 5, 2020)

When I discovered I could play PS2 games on a custom firmware PS3 that had NO backwards compatibility!


----------



## Tarmfot (Jul 5, 2020)

Dr. Dew said:


> I got in to homebrew back in the day of dark alexs psp cfw. My favorite time in hacking history was during the 3ds 9.2 exploit.



The flipnote one with dsi.
And every time that twilight menu and ndsbootstrap get updated again and again!
So wooonderful software.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jul 6, 2020)

Viri said:


> That time Hillary Clinton and Donald Trump leaked a bunch of Wii-U hacks, after the scene was hoarding them.



I...uhhh....



As for my favorite moment, it would have to be the idea of taking a lot of games with me on the go that I could play at anytime with the Switch that could be hacked by MacGyver-esque use of pliers.

You have to understand that, while I had hacked the Wii before and had used some homebrew one of my older brothers bought for the DC back in the day, a lot of the software either was neck-and-neck with PC's that we had at the time, or in the DC's case, performance was left wanting with stuff like DreamSNES. Also, I never liked setting the Wii up and using it, mostly because of that damn IR sensor.

A part of me thinks that, if the Wii functioned more like the Steam Controller's gyro, I might have liked the Wii a whole lot more...


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 8, 2020)

Swap disk exploit and freemc boot, I remember loading imbnes on my ps2, when I first found out about emulators, also I remember when passme, gbamp, revolution 4 Ds, m3 Ds simply came out around 2005 - 2006, homebrew in the 90s and 2000's was way more interesting.....now people just want emulators and ROMs, back then before smartphones took off, a Nintendo DS with a r4 or m3 running svsip, moonshell, Dsorganize, was pretty capable in 2007, and some developed gpio cartridges that provide 2 uarts and some gpio pins, also pretty useful midi device


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 8, 2020)

That time I created a small team of two people to revive ReiNAND because I got a new3DS and was like “:0 reiNAND is cool!” So messaged everyone until someone replied and created a new project with them just to see ReiNAND updated again.


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 9, 2020)

Mr. Looigi said:


> The part where the console got hacked.


Ah yes, my favorite user. Majora2005.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jul 9, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Ah yes, my favorite user. Majora2005.


Shhhhhhshshshsh I WILL blackmail you ;-;
...Hheyyyy wait that comment is irrelevant to the thread we’re gonna have to get that removed


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 9, 2020)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Shhhhhhshshshsh I WILL blackmail you


That's illegal, Majora2005.


----------



## godreborn (Jul 9, 2020)

probably when fail0verflow showed the stupidity of sony not understanding their own security.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 9, 2020)

When Sony was bragging that the PS3 was unhackable, then geohot hacked it in like 6 weeks, strong with butthurt, Sony then sued him


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 10, 2020)

aadz93 said:


> When Sony was bragging that the PS3 was unhackable, then geohot hacked it in like 6 weeks, strong with butthurt, Sony then sued him


Geohot worked a lot of stuff up but we had the USB switch out exploit some time before then and from what I saw geohot took the stuff from the Console hacking 27c3 presentation and made it a widespread reality

The presentation in question for those that had not seen it before
27c3: Console Hacking 2010


That was a good presentation. Can't remember if I saw it live or very soon after (the stream crashed maybe for me, was rather popular) but after the background and handing off back and forth between members and it became apparent that full top level public and private keys were up for the getting...

Don't know if it is quite my favourite moment (PS3 controller did little for me, had no exclusives worth contemplating and I was already sitting pretty with a JTAG 360) but I would not be surprised if it was top 5 for most people that follow it as a thing to follow.
Would have loved to have been doing more than watching on forums during the early wild west days.
Sony also screwing up big style and including the PSP private keys inside the PS3 (which was now blown wide open) was also icing on the cake. I remember seeing it being mentioned in a thread however many weeks later and I thought someone was just a bit behind the times as we already had all the PS3 keys that really mattered, then I stopped skimming and saw PSP (though in my case I had a nice 1000 long since hacked there so that was nothing too special, other than maybe standing to revisit the Go)


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 10, 2020)

Yeah I remember geohot from the iPhone/iPod touch jailbreaking scene (pre A4 era with bootrom exploits l1mera1n or seg overflow) back when apple products were still good ,

One of my tops is the geohot rap ( nerds arent just a bunch of people with oversized glasses and carry 3 bottles of sinus spray...no offense...)


----------



## Ryccardo (Jul 10, 2020)

Yeah, geohot will always be the iPhone man for me (a buyer of the 3G S on launch week)


----------

